# Looking for a hog hunt near Michigan



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

My dad and I have always wanted to do a hog hunt, so this year for xmas I want to surprise him. I am fairly young and have a 5-day a week job. So it would have to be reasonably priced, within 4 hours of Lansing, and be a one or two day hunt. We will have to be weekend warriors for this. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 2248westpoint (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been on a few and the best was Shawnee ridge hunting preserve in stout Ohio. Really rough country with very thick cover. Hunt is done with dogs and is a blast with a bow

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't believe you will find a fair chase hunt within a 4 hour drive of Lansing. There are a good number of fenced hog hunt farms within Michigan and all would have a nearby pheasant farm for a nice combo hunt.
A Google search will provide locations and details. 

L & O


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

